# Serious Home Practice Target for Serious Shooting



## AngryApe (May 15, 2020)

That’s pretty cool


----------



## dondiego (May 23, 2020)

Where is this target sold?


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

This was a target we introduced at the ATA show, but with the virus shutdown we have not went into production with it, however, should you be interested in one, the cost would be 199.95 plus shipping, contact our sales at 1-812-937-7185, and we can help you with it. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Steve509 (Jun 3, 2020)

This looks nice. Are you shipping currently?


----------



## Link_OH (May 28, 2020)

Does this fare well for broadheads too or meant only for field points? Also how much are replacement sections?


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

We will be soon, by July 1st at the latest


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

It will not work at all for broadheads, the inner "bag" cores will take years of shooting before you would have to replace one, they can be rotated, in order to make the last, the outer foam core, is 39.95 including shipping, but will take thousands of shots before needing to be replaced, it's main function is to hold the arrows straight, and to give you something to pin your target face too. 

If you are looking for a broadhead target, I would suggest looking at our beast line. 

http://www.archerytargets.com/camera-photo


----------



## SCSTUCK (May 10, 2020)

Good looking target.


----------



## m1189jd (Jun 2, 2020)

This is a great idea and seems to be a well made target. Some friends and I have been doing this with our targets that we have been shooting, although a lot less official!


----------



## GetBent207 (Jul 24, 2017)

Looks like I may be due for an upgrade


----------

